# Maternity and Old Peoples Hospital,Worcestershire,March 13



## skankypants (Mar 8, 2013)

First of all,a big thanks to Luckypants for his help on this one,top bloke...his recent report is here,with history and better shots..http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=25335,with a further link to N.K"s previous report...was a plesant mooch around,until i heard voices and banging around,..then im faced with secca down a corridor looking straight at me,,,turned out i had tripped a siolent alarm...was in there a fair time,so i think i covered most of it...unfortunatly,even though security were plesant,i wasnt allowed any external shots on my way out..so here are a few of the internals....






















































Thanks for looking..


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 8, 2013)

great job!!! look forward to seeing this, but this silent alarm business is a downer!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 8, 2013)

Well done, some super pictures you got there


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 8, 2013)

Great photos even though secca moved you.


----------



## shatners (Mar 8, 2013)

Superb mate... really like the look of this place 

Some really nice shots, looks like you got the hang of your new camera already


----------



## smiler (Mar 8, 2013)

You did the mooch the right way, you got in and got to see the interior and interesting bits before getting caught, always a bonus, I enjoyed looking, Thanks.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 8, 2013)

Shame about the alarm but at least you had a mooch and got some shots. Looking forward to seeing this place


----------



## peterc4 (Mar 9, 2013)

well done rite up my street, liking the black and white bed


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice tidy report. Nothing to stop you poppin back to get the externals should you feel the need to 'complete your set', least there will be no fear of alarm tripping if you are just outside


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 9, 2013)

looks a nice venture, may add to growing list! love the deceased patients shot....as for the exteriors not a problem that's why we all have a 200mm lens! cheers for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 9, 2013)

Great pics as always


----------



## Landie_Man (Mar 9, 2013)

Do all old people's homes have these organs?

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=14262[/ame]


----------



## skankypants (Mar 9, 2013)

Well spotted Landie_man!


----------



## shatners (Mar 10, 2013)

Landie_Man said:


> Do all old people's homes have these organs?
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=14262



Think it's due to confusion over the recent government organ donation campaign


----------



## tigger2013 (Mar 10, 2013)

Landie_Man said:


> Do all old people's homes have these organs?
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=14262



Cos its the only organ that will work as the human organs are usually fooked by that age lol


----------

